# cherry shrimp disappeared?????



## LoJack

I had a very similar problem. I added 5 Cherries 2 days ago and now I can't find any.

I do have some killi's in the tank tho, maybe they are the culprit ... or maybe the shrimp are just really really good at hiding?


----------



## indyglyder

I do have a spot with a few flat rocks that they could hide under if they wanted to. they did hang in there quit a bit. but when I suspected something was happening I pulled the rocks out temporarily and only counted 2 left.


----------



## LoJack

since replying, I've made an avid search all throughout the tank and I can't find any of them. Yesterday one was doing a really good job of bleding into a red plant ... but I can't find any in that plant today. I do have some driftwood pieces they can hide in ... and yesterday I noticed one hiding up by the top of the heater ... but no one up there anymore

In my situation I'm pretty sure my killi's would eat the shrimp if they could ... but I thought that they would all be too small to fit the shrimp in their mouths


----------



## deleted_user_7

I put in 10 shrimp in my ten gallon with 5 neon tetras. the shrimp were too big to be eaten for the most part. I'm lucky to see 2 or three after a good search. Atleast 5 of the shrimp were half as big as the neons 

Very good hiders.


----------



## John P.

Red Eye Tetras will tear them apart, as do others (Silver-Tip Tetras).


----------



## the_noobinator

they do "hide". i have slate glued to the back of my 10gal, and half the time i can only find 1 or 2.


----------



## indyglyder

my red eye tetras are pretty small, I figured the platys would be the culprit if anything?


----------



## indyglyder

I am guessing they are being eaten but does anyone know if they burrow underground at all, this tank has a soil base with course sand over it.


----------



## indyglyder

Ok, so if they are being eaten would they be ok if I bred them in another tank and put the biggest ones in the planted tank?


----------



## toddnbecka

The only fish safe to keep with cherry shrimp are Otocinclus cat's, or BN pleco's. For just about any other fish, shrimp are food. Even if they can't be swallowed whole, they will be picked apart, and are especially vulnerable when they molt. The best bet for breeding them is a 10 gallon tank with a sponge filter, and no fish.


----------



## epicfish

I have them in a 7 gallon cube right now with a sponge over the internal filter intake. The water is getting cloudy, what the...it's not green water. What's happening?


----------



## toddnbecka

Most likely a bacteria "bloom", a common occurence in new tanks. Keep the tank well aerated, and the water should clear up in a few days.


----------



## epicfish

Sounds good. I'll put an airstone in there tonight or tomorrow. Thanks.

PS: Sorry for the threadjack.


----------



## indyglyder

found them in the hob filter....six of them all alive :icon_smil I didn't think they would fit but they did. I cut a filter pad and put it over the tube since then and started to breed my new ones in a separate tank. now theres only one not accounted for. he probably got eaten.
lesson learned......cover those filter intakes!!!!!


----------



## LS6 Tommy

After reading this I'm gonna open up the _Eheim_ 2126 tonight and see if anybody's in there. I have at least a dozen Cherries in the tank and I never see more than 5 or 6 at a time. The Japonica's I see all over the place.

Tommy


----------



## Madison

I bought 4 of these little guys, and I asked the aquarium store if the would be ok with the fish I have and after the 2nd day I could only find 2 and on day 3 just one nestled in the dwarf hair grass. After that, nothing. So I'm assuming they were eaten. I should ask for my money back.


----------

